# 2nd Annual 18th & 36th Micro Racing - Toledo, OH Area



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

:woohoo: Hobby Stop West’s 2nd Annual Indoor 1/18th and 1/36th scale indoor racing is starting Friday November 2nd at the American Legion Hall @ 11601 Lewis Ave, Temperance, MI 48182.

Racing will be every Friday night. Practice from 5 to 6:30. Racing starts at 6:30 and goes till Midnight. The track is an RCP Track system made for 1/18th scale. We also have a scoring system that will be used. This year we will be racing On-road classes one week and Off-road classes the next week with a few Ovals thrown in for good measure. The schedule is:

Nov. 2nd On-road roadcourse
Nov. 9th Off-road roadcourse
Nov. 16th	On-road roadcourse Bring a newbie, race for free*
Nov. 30th Off-road roadcourse Bring a newbie, race for free*
Dec. 7th On-road roadcourse
Dec. 14th	Off-road roadcourse
Dec. 28th	On-road Oval race (Double Points)
Jan. 4th Off-road Tag Team Race (Double Points)
Jan. 11th On-road roadcourse
Jan. 18th Off-road roadcourse
Jan. 25th On-road roadcourse Bring a newbie, race for free*
Feb. 1st Off-road roadcourse Bring a newbie, race for free*
Feb. 8th On-road roadcourse
Feb. 15th	Off-road roadcourse
Feb. 22nd	On-road Oval race (Double Points)
Feb. 29th	Off-road Tag Team Race (Double Points)
Mar. 7th On-road roadcourse
Mar. 14th	Off-road roadcourse
Mar. 21st On-road Trophy Race and Series Awards
Mar. 28th	Off-road Trophy Race and Series Awards

*If you bring someone who has not raced with us before, you will receive 1 free race entry.

Tables, chairs provided. Lots of close parking available. On-site parts available by Hobby Stop West. Drinks, Ice cold Pop, snacks and munchies available. 

If you have any questions please contact Tim or Pat at Hobby Stop West @ 419-471-1108. Rules are available in pdf format by e-mail if you wish. E-mail to [email protected] See you at the races. :wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

:woohoo: Hey we had a great kick-off to the racing this year. It seemed like we never stopped from last year. We had 17 entry's and a couple that had to leave early because it was past their bedtimes :roll: Just kidding guys!

We also had a bunch who came out to check it out and will be back next week.

 Sorry but no one had a camera or video to capture the first night of the season. I'll have one for the Off-road next week and will post them for you all.

*Points listed below!*


Biggest class was with the Stock Recoils and Associated 18R. Next week we start jumping things again with the Off-road. As always thanks to everyone that came out to race and helped out. We had a great time! We raced three qualifiers and the mains and were out of there before midnight.

See ya'll next week!

Pat


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Are you ready to rumble?*

We've got the trailer loaded and are looking forward to seeing everyone for some offroad action tonite. 

I've got the new Vendetta ST ready to try out the jumps and try to get her dialed in, and the Associated 18T is going to go modified this year. Oh, and the Micro-t's will be there. One for stock and the new Baja in modified. 

See everyone tonite starting a 5 pm. 

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So how was last nights racing?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Off-road Points Posted*

Well the Off-road races were hotly contested for our first outing of the year. We had 26 entry’s racing in 8 different classes. Some of the classes were lightly contested while the biggest class was the same as last year. That was 4WD Off-road stock. Thanks go to all who helped us break down and get out of there by midnight. We appreciate your teamwork and help always. I've got pictures and video, thanks Paul, but will get those posted later.

Well the point for Off-road are:

*Points listed below!*


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Free Entry Reminder!!!!*

Are you guys ready to race the On-roads again tomorrow night? 

Remember to bring someone new to race with us and you get one entry FREE! :woohoo: Hey you can't beat this deal! Bring a friend. 

See everyone tomorrow night. 

Pat 

_____________________________

If you want to be sponsored then buy a hobby shop!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Points Update!*

:woohoo: Okay the points are updated for the last two races. I'll be posting the updates on this listing for everyone who's still on the one from last year. Congratulations to all the leaders so far! :clap:

*Onroad Points*

*2wd On-road*
*Tim Young - 30* He's running away with it?

*Slider Stock*
*Bob Falgout - 53* Slip Sliding Away!
Pat Falgout - 45
Paul Badenhop - 29
Chuck Wood - 25
Chase Wood - 22

*4wd Micro Stock *
*Bob Deitz - 49* The little guys!!!
Dave Willey - 46
Bill Klingbeil - 35
Rick Mickle - 23

*4wd On-road Stock*
*Paul Badenhop - 56* He's pulling away this year!
Ken Reeves - 50
Pat Falgout - 46
Laura Willey - 44
Scott Witt - 23
Bob Falgout - 20

*Slider Mod*
*Paul Badenhop - 30* Haulin ass!
Pat Falgout - 24
Bob Falgout - 23

*4wd Micro Mod*
*Bob Deitz - 60* What no competition for him? Scared?

*4wd On-road Mod*
*Pat Falgout - 47* No way! It won't last long!
Ken Reeves - 30
Scott Witt - 29
Paul Badenhop - 25

*Off Road Points*

*Micro-T Stock*
* Paul Badenhop - 60* They're like little rodents running around trying to get caught!
Ken Reeves - 48
Bob Falgout - 45
Pat Falgout - 45
Sara Wood - 21

*4wd Rally Stock*
*Laura Willey - 60* Needs a Navigator!

*2wd Off-road Stock*
*Will Tezak - 59* What! Only 2 wheels, you can't drive with only 2 wheels!
Mark Many - 49
Chase Wood - 46
Tim Artz - 22

*4wd Off-road Stock*
*Bob Falgout - 50* Dominated by a teenager this year!
Paul Badenhop - 48
Ken Reeves - 46
Kevin Wawryzniak - 43
Chuck Wood - 41
Pat Falgout - 38
Jeff Martin - 38
Brady Johnson - 32
Dave Berry - 30
Gene Greer - 19
Eric Gibson - 18
Chris Vega - 17
Scott Witt - 15

*4wd Monster Truck Stock*
*Paul Badenhop - 60* Okay, take off the Halloween costume and get out of the truck!
Tim Young - 48
Dave Willey - 23
Doug Schultz - 22

*Micro-T Mod*
*Pat Falgout - 54* "Small and fast!" she said.
Paul Badenhop - 54
Bob Falgout - 23

*4wd Rally Mod*
*Chris Dunbar - 30* Sorry officer but it is a WRX!

*4wd Off-road Mod*
* Paul Badenhop -53* My brushes fell off the motor. That makes it modified, right?
Pat Falgout - 45
Dave Berry - 30
Ken Reeves - 24
Chris Vega - 23
Bob Falgout - 22

*4wd Monster Truck Mod*
*Paul Badenhop - 30* Yeah, whippin that Ohio State trucks ass!
Tim Young - 24


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Feb. 1st Race Night*

Hey everyone, as of 11 am Friday morning racing is still on. We would only cancel if it is a level 3 snow emergency and you would be cited for being on the road.

We do ask that if you feel it endangers your life to come and race to please stay home as we would rather have you race with us many nights rather than just one!

If anything changes I'll post it asap!

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Micro Racing Series Head Honcho


----------

